# Bridge networking on an NFS Root client?

## bastibasti

Hi,

I have a client that runs currently from a usb stick. I want to convert it to NFS root. 

Everything is fine so far - i hav a couple of nfs root clients up and running - BUT this one uses br0 /tap0 etc for hostapd and qemu. 

My problem: Everytime I boot, it stops at

```

adding ports to br0....

   eth0....

```

br0 configuration is the same as the eth0 (ip adress does not change)

any advice on fixing this?

----------

## Schnulli

ln -s ...... ethx.net brx.net

should help i guess

----------

## bastibasti

can you please be more specific? Which files should I link?

The problem is that the script takes down the eth0 interface before building the bridge - so the nfs root is lost.

----------

